# WW2 thames estuary forts



## oldscrote (Jun 22, 2011)

This web site might be of interest

http://www.bobleroi.co.uk/ScrapBook/CityReunion/FortFanatics.html


----------



## chizyramone (Jun 22, 2011)

Nice one oldscrote.

Was down on the Isle over the weekend and could see the forts from the bedroom window............

taunting me!!!!

lisaramone and the girls were not very impressed after I said I wanted to charter a boat to get a closer look at the forts when asked what fun things we could do as a family 

Thanks for the link


----------

